# 5* Star Ratings



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I just come back on this app and it seems low ratings update. I take screen shots when I physically seen ppl give me 5 stars yet it doesn't update in the app 🤔🧐. Then this random 1 star comes in. It's funny cuz I got a new achievement on how many 5 stars I got just recently yet the last 500 trips never update. Do we know what Uber is up to now 🙄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Why you worrying about stars? Do you pay your rent and purchase baby formula with stars? Stop worrying about stupid shit and keep your eyes on the pay rates instead.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The only two numbers that matter.

Rating 4.6 or greater: Account in good standing. Won't be deactivated for rating.

Rating 4.85 or greater: Qualified for Uber Pro and Select/Comfort.

Everything else is your ego. Which is fine BTW, just be honest with yourself.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The app will sometimes be delayed in terms of rating updates. If you log in to the Uber driver website and hover over your profile in the top corner, you will see your overall rating which is likely to be more current than what the app is telling you. At least in my experience.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Only your last 500 ratings count. When someone rates you 5 after rating #500, it probably just replaces an old 5 star, very rarely a lower rating.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Only your last 500 ratings count. When someone rates you 5 after rating #500, it probably just replaces an old 5 star, very rarely a lower rating.


Thank you



Uber's Guber said:


> Why you worrying about stars? Do you pay your rent and purchase baby formula with stars? Stop worrying about stupid shit and keep your eyes on the pay rates instead.


Because I can ask? I came on and I been UberPro didn't even know what this was. Wasn't this way when it launched. That's what the forum is for.

And again thank you for the people who actually answer questions.



UbaBrah said:


> The app will sometimes be delayed in terms of rating updates. If you log in to the Uber driver website and hover over your profile in the top corner, you will see your overall rating which is likely to be more current than what the app is telling you. At least in my experience.


Thanks for that information


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> I just come back on this app and it seems low ratings update. I take screen shots when I physically seen ppl give me 5 stars yet it doesn't update in the app &#129300;&#129488;. Then this random 1 star comes in. It's funny cuz I got a new achievement on how many 5 stars I got just recently yet the last 500 trips never update. Do we know what Uber is up to now &#128580;


What?


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> What?


Question answered


----------

